# Assistance from Bodrum expat



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi

I would like to contact an expat living in Bodrum, Yalikavak region who is able to visit a sea side property (Yalikavak) to do a quick walk around and take some photos.

If possible please PM with email address

Thanks


----------

